# Meat me at Bag-End



## Ancalagon (May 2, 2002)

What sort of meat did Hobbits eat? We know they had a taste for rabbit, but did they farm or breed sheep, cattle, chickens and the rest. Alternatively, do you think they preferred vegetables?


----------



## Goldberry (May 2, 2002)

We know Sam and his father loved taters!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they loved vegatables (especially mushrooms). They loved to eat cake as well. As for meat, I wouldn't think that the hobbits could handle livestock as big as cattle. They probably had chicken and sheep. Of course, this is just my own speculation because I don't have any solid evidence to back it up.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 3, 2002)

i remember a couple of hobbit resipes in A Tolkien Treasury i think there was skones cake and 1 other thing that i cant remember. the only meat resipes were for muttin (i think muttin was for trolls not hobbits.) and fish (im not sure what the fish was for). anyway i can rent the book out from my school library and put 'em on here (this doesnt make my library cool, the only reason they got it was because of the lotr movie).


----------



## Turgon (May 3, 2002)

To get a true picture of the eating habits of hobbits - it would probably be a good idea to take a look into Bilbo's pantry... when the Dwarves came to Bilbo's unexpected party, we did in fact get a good look inside. 
Gandalf asked for eggs and cold chicken - therefore we can reasonably suppose that Hobbit-folk kept and bred chickens... 
Bofur asked for cheese... again the Hobbits must have kept cows (or possibly goats) for the purpose of cheese making, and I dare say it's not such a big step to venture that the said hobbits put the said cows to other uses (that is to say beef... or geef - whatever goat-meat is called)
Bombur ate all the pies... 
I mean Bombur asked for pork pie, so again pig was definitely on the menu... In conclusion... Hobbits love meat...


----------



## Dûndorer (May 3, 2002)

thats true, i totaly forgot about that. although it would be pretty cool to post those resipes up.


----------



## Turgon (May 3, 2002)

Post the recipes Dundorer - I'd love to give 'em a try. I would definitely have a go at cooking them... Used to be a chef... love new recipes...


----------



## Turgon (May 3, 2002)

I'm going to give those recipes a try Beorn... The Shire Pudding is just Yorkshire Pudding though, but with a different name... definitely going to try the honey cakes... have you tried them?


----------



## Beorn (May 3, 2002)

Actually, I've been afraid too....

Considering the amount of typos in that book, I think that some crazy psycho wrote it, and probably made some lethal combination of wheat germ & egg yolks....

But, that's just my idea...


----------



## Turgon (May 3, 2002)

I was thinking that about the 3/4 cup of honey in the Honey cakes recipe - seems way too much to me... You could be right... knocked together by some Crazy Hobbit-hating mad genius chef/chemist... but... hey I'm still gonna try it... I thought caucacians were a bad idea until I tried my first one


----------



## Legolam (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone have a conversion rate for cups into grams or ounces? I'd love to try those recipes, but I don't have cup measures!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 6, 2002)

1 cup is about 8 ounces. You can check the conversion at http://www.onlineconversion.com/volume.htm


----------



## Dûndorer (May 6, 2002)

IM HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Shadowfax (May 11, 2002)

I wouldn't think that it would be so hard for hobbits to have cattle. Over here in the 'far west' we have little steers we use for cow events at rodeos and such, and they aren't more than 3'-3'6" tall. But, yeah maybe they used goat milk (which I think tastes much better).


----------



## Arda's Bane (Jun 14, 2002)

I like ure style turgon. I wouldnt have thought of looking at what the dwarfs and gandalf asked for in way of food. 
U da man


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 15, 2002)

I haven't found a specific mention of meat but Hobbits were big wine drinkers[TFOR:Three is company]where Frodo finishes of the last bottle of 'Old Winyards' and evidents suggests that they liked their beer. seems they drank tea also.


> There was beer in plenty, and a mighty dish of mushrooms and bacon, besides much other solid farmhouse fare. The dogs lay by the fire and gnawed rinds and cracked bones.[FOTR:A shortcut to mushrooms]


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak _
> *I'm pretty sure they loved vegatables (especially mushrooms). *


Sorry, I know this is really picky, but I just had to point this out. Mushrooms are not vegetables. They are not even plants. They are so radically different that they have theur own kingdom, "Fungi" But here's a thought, how come M&P never ate poisonous mushrooms? In all of their travels they ate any kind they could get their hands on, yet they never found toxic ones. And in LotR, Frodo says he would steal F. M's mushrooms, but mushrooms have to be grown indoors in a special kind of shed. Why didn't he just lock it?


----------

